# Brown algae on gravel



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

what is the best way of not having brown algae in your gravel at all


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe 3 L190 Red eye royal will do the trick


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Your brown algae may be a diatom due to excessive phosphates. Bristlenose plecos would the job well.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Also could be from lack of circulation in the tank, what do you have for filtration and water movement in that tank?


----------



## morgan:p (Apr 26, 2011)

you can always try the common snail


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Also could be from lack of circulation in the tank, what do you have for filtration and water movement in that tank?


have to xp4 with spray bar air gating the surface .


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

do plecos eat this brown algae ???????


----------

